# Is reimage safe?



## Muskz

Just found this program, and I'm wondering if it's safe. 

h_tt_p://www.reimage.com/lp/nhome/index.php?tracking=gasearch&banner=Brands_US&adgroup=reimage_repair&ads_name=T2r&keyword=reimage

Or if it's just another scam like the mycleanpc.com


----------



## JMPC

If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## DaChozenOnez

I tried clicking it but web of trust and nod32 blocked the website so I couldnt see it.Probably a scam if antiviruses pick it up


----------



## Muskz

Ah, figured. Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## Glaswegian

Seems to be legit - I can access their site just fine - no warnings. They do have a McAfee Secure and Truste logos (which may not mean much).

This page claims a great deal for the product

Reimage | How it Work

But I've never heard of it - they claim it was used for technicians only.


----------



## Will Watts

Personally, I wouldn't touch it. There are few programs I would trust to make widespread registry changes, they are also quite vague on what it actually does and how it works.

If I'm being told my PC has system instability, I would like to know specifically what's wrong, rather than the vague description "Windows needs repairing".

WOT Scorecard
Virus Total Scan
WOT Forum Discussion.

Whether it's legit or malicious or not seems to be debatable. The scanner itself doesn't seem to come with any malware, although there are a few things in the license agreement that I dislike:



> You further authorize Reimage to make and store back-up copies of your Inventory Description File





> If we have informed you that your trial account will automatically be converted to a paid subscription for a one-time or recurring fee, then you must cancel your account to avoid charges. If you do not cancel your account, then you authorize us to charge your payment method for the subscription fees applicable to the type of subscription that you selected at registration.





> Content, goods or services may be offered by third parties through hotlinks or advertisements contained on our Service. We have no control over and do not endorse third party content, goods or services. We act as a distributor and not as a re-publisher of third party content and as an advertising channel for third party goods and services


----------------------

Upon running a scan, the program did provide me with accurate and useful information about my system. It also compared my system specs with average specs (which it claims were worldwide averages).

The problem comes when it reaches the PC Stability stage. I was told upon running the scan, that virtually all of my programs have crashed at some point, and that this is "repairable in most cases".

The only problem here, was several of the programs listed are not actually installed on my computer. A couple were programs previously installed, and at least one program on the list has never been installed at all.

Apparently my PC has 74% Stability. - I keep my computer in good shape, and regularly maintain this.

In my opinion, this program is not necessary, and will exaggerate your computer problems in order for you to buy the product. It doesn't appear to distribute any malware, but I would consider it a questionable product.

If you are experiencing problems, there are much better ways of dealing with them.


----------



## Rich-M

Oh great now an online "Registry Mangler"!!!! What is next?


----------



## Glaswegian

someguy201 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch it.


Nether would I - anything that wants to 'clean' the Registry is just a waste of time and could cause more damage than good.


----------



## Will Watts

I never saw anything that suggested it had a standard registry "cleaning" function, but it does attempt to repair "corrupt registry" files and entries by replacing them with files in their database. Any program that attempts to make widespread changes to the registry can cause a lot of damage.

I did run the scan to have a look, but I didn't trust the program enough to let it fix anything. 

I've never been a fan of All-in-one type programs, they over simplify errors and can cause a lot of damage with generic fixes. There are much better ways of maintaining your computer, without downloading extra programs that can potentially cause damage.


----------



## Cdn Beef

*Reimage is a big scam!* See other 'real' reviews from other reputable sources. Many people have been scammed by this company and its software, only to lose their money, damage their PC and lose sensitive information. They claim to have a money back guarantee, but have never honored it. Any positive feedback you may find, seems to be purely written by them or fictitious people. I was fooled, and have since started to warn everyone. I've even joined this site to help me discover such unscrupulous vendors BEFORE I dive in. Have a look yourself. This software adds browser highjackers, and other serious malware on your PC and is very difficult to remove. Although I've lost my money and don't expect to get it back, I've learned my lesson and hope others will heed my warnings. Microsoft has apparently disassociated themselves from this company, and the BBB has had no success in resolving consumer complaints and has not accredited this business. Very shady, untrustworthy, and seems to be in N. America, but it's not....it's based in Cyprus. BEWARE:hide:


----------



## dmbtiger

I've used Little Registry Cleaner for years with no problems, but I wouldn't try anything newer unless Microsoft authored it and I'm not sure I would even then.


----------



## Aura

Microsoft doesn't support Registry Cleaners, and advise all their users not to use them. So I doubt they'll ever author/support one.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2563254


----------



## but2luvjustice

Muskz said:


> Just found this program, and I'm wondering if it's safe.
> 
> h_tt_p://www.reimage.com/lp/nhome/index.php?tracking=gasearch&banner=Brands_US&adgroup=reimage_repair&ads_name=T2r&keyword=reimage
> 
> Or if it's just another scam like the mycleanpc.com




Ads browser hijacks, registry ads, and more... Difficult to remove without using multiple malware products

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-reimage-repair-ads/


----------



## Hypnotised

BEWARE OF REIMAGE!!! Do not download this software. It is loaded with malware. I know because I briefly installed it yesterday, and then uninstalled it once I read online about its dangers. Today my computer was unusually slow. I ran MalwareBytes and it found no less than 14 pieces of malware. ALL from Reimage!! You've been forewarned, folks.


----------



## Dude111

Aura said:


> Microsoft doesn't support Registry Cleaners, and advise all their users not to use them.


Yea if one doesnt know enough about them they really shouldnt....

For example: Sometimes when I run REGSEEKER ir brings up alot of false entries (All red entries) -- I know not to delete those but someone who isnt as knowledgable may just delete what comes up!!!

I like the fact that regseeker has 2 entries.... GREEN AND RED ... The green ones are usually safe to delete but NOT SO MUCH THE RED!! (Regseeker cant determine if its needed or not so it marks those as red. ITS UP TO YOU TO RESEARCH AND FIND OUT)


----------



## JohnDawn

Hello, I tried ReImage and when I read this I quickly deleted it ( it was scanning ). Hearing that it has malware I didn't really want to risk it so I ran Malwarebytes and let it scan my system. It found 39 Malwares....
This program is not to be trusted I'm not sure if it helps but knowing that it infects a PC have no intentions to ever try it again...


----------

